# bmx on a mtb site



## norco_sassy_rider (Jan 12, 2009)

hey all, i was thinking of buying the easter traildigger 24 for park use. does anyone own one and if you do a review please? i know there 30.5 pounds also, where is some places to save weight as i'm only a little guy! (45kg)
thanks


----------



## punkbrad (Jun 10, 2009)

heavy bikes build muscles! thats my theory... welcome aboard - there are several 24 & 26 inch park riders here. im sure you'll get some good info.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

norco_sassy_rider said:


> hey all, i was thinking of buying the easter traildigger 24 for park use. does anyone own one and if you do a review please? i know there 30.5 pounds also, where is some places to save weight as i'm only a little guy! (45kg)
> thanks


The frame fork and bars are tensile steel which is why they are so heavy.

I think you would do much much better with a wethepeople avenue cruiser of the fit cr24 cruiser. Those are 4130 chromoly.

I like the WTP avenue... work on a deal you should be able to get one for 400 to 450 easily.


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

look at the mirraco 24 too, very good bike.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

norco_sassy_rider said:


> hey all, i was thinking of buying the easter traildigger 24 for park use. does anyone own one and if you do a review please? i know there 30.5 pounds also, where is some places to save weight as i'm only a little guy! (45kg)
> thanks


since you are under 100 lbs. i suggest you should on a 20" wheel bmx for park use. . . . . traildiggers are not for 'park' use. they are for trails.


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey, you could buy my Standard 125R 24" complete. LOL

I am selling it so I can build some wheels for my 26". It weighs under 25lbs.


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

I got a Night train 24" frame and some Chrome Alien nation Hoops w/red nipples that came off of this bike that are for sell if anyone is interested. Jim


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

The fit CR24 is the best bet at a 24 the WTP Avenue is over 30lbs. The Fit is 28lbs and comes with better wheels. I have a Fit changed the cranks, tires, stem, seat and seat post(pivitol primo post and Subrosa saddle. Got mine down to 26lbs. Changed the rear cog to a 12t for better gearing with a 30t up front


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

Actually, the WTP is 28.5 lbs according to my scale, and that is with my heavier seat. Their site claims 28.2lbs. Dunno where you got 30, maybe the decals weigh 1.5 lbs?








I love this bike BTW, wouldn't trade it for any other.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't remember were a read 30lbs. But down side of the Avenue, single wall front wheel, loose ball front hub, loose ball rear freewheel hub limits gearing. The Fit has sealed front hub and rear cassette sealed hub so I can run a 12x30 combo and I believe the rear hub can be converted to a driver hub.


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

quickneonrt said:


> Don't remember were a read 30lbs. But down side of the Avenue, single wall front wheel, loose ball front hub, loose ball rear freewheel hub limits gearing. The Fit has sealed front hub and rear cassette sealed hub so I can run a 12x30 combo and I believe the rear hub can be converted to a driver hub.


And you could easily replace the hubs for the price difference between the two if you so choose. As for the gearing difference, the 14x33 on the Avenue is perfect, so I don't feel the need to change the gearing. To each their own. The Avenue is definetly the better looking of the two though.

Another great 24" to throw in would be the MirraCo bike as well.








https://www.mirrabikeco.com/icon_20forty.html


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

24v said:


> And you could easily replace the hubs for the price difference between the two if you so choose. As for the gearing difference, the 14x33 on the Avenue is perfect, so I don't feel the need to change the gearing. To each their own. The Avenue is definetly the better looking of the two though.
> 
> Another great 24" to throw in would be the MirraCo bike as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## McFlyMpls (Jan 10, 2008)

I test rode a FIT CR24 and it was a fun bike, for sure. I'll probably be buying one this afternoon. I was torn between it and the WTP Avenue, but ultimately it came down to the components as discussed earlier in this thread.

I took the bike for a 15-20 minute ride on some local trails... it felt super solid and the stock tires work remarkably well on dirt and pavement, even if they are a bit heavy. Some of those lightweight KHE tires would make better urban tires, but damn ($$$)! Anyhow, the bike handled beautifully and felt extremely solid.

I also rode a Kona "Shonky" 26er, but the price is a little ridiculous, and the 24" bikes fit me better for throwing them around, jumping, etc.

My .02


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

McFlyMpls said:


> I test rode a FIT CR24 and it was a fun bike, for sure. I'll probably be buying one this afternoon. I was torn between it and the WTP Avenue, but ultimately it came down to the components as discussed earlier in this thread.
> 
> I took the bike for a 15-20 minute ride on some local trails... it felt super solid and the stock tires work remarkably well on dirt and pavement, even if they are a bit heavy. Some of those lightweight KHE tires would make better urban tires, but damn ($$$)! Anyhow, the bike handled beautifully and felt extremely solid.
> 
> ...


A good urban combination for 24s are Odessey Path P-lyte rear 2.10 and Odessey Aiken P-lyte front in 2.25. not too expensive or heavy. or if you want an urban/dirt tire the Halo twin rails 2.2 work great also and hold up well.
I love my CR24 Change the rear cog to a 12t for better gearing it uses Odessey Cogs. I spent some extra money on mine. Primo hollow bite cranks, primo pivitol seat post, subrosa saddle, Shadow conspiracy chrome stem- i have the chrome CR24, Primo chainring 30t, and a must change is the rear brake the Tekktro was the only complaint I had about the bike it just sucks imo so I went with a Fly rear brake-best imo. Only saveed 2 pounds oveall but 26 is better then 28 and i just like to fiddle.


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

quickneonrt said:


> and a must change is the rear brake the Tekktro was the only complaint I had about the bike it just sucks imo so I went with a Fly rear brake-best imo.


What is the differene between brakes? I am not very thrilled with the brake on my avenue, but I am not sure how much different another brand could really be. Is it the pads, or the angle they pull at, or something?


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

24v said:


> What is the differene between brakes? I am not very thrilled with the brake on my avenue, but I am not sure how much different another brand could really be. Is it the pads, or the angle they pull at, or something?


Fly makes probably the best brakes on the market. I have used them on 3 bikes and never had stopping problems. They have a better feel, pull and they come stock with Kool-Stop pads. They are light weight ok no biggie there but there are the most powerful i have used


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

24v said:


> What is the differene between brakes? I am not very thrilled with the brake on my avenue, but I am not sure how much different another brand could really be. Is it the pads, or the angle they pull at, or something?


there is not much difference between brands of u-brakes, except that some of them come with stickier brake pads. it's all in how they are dialed in.

the #1 reason brakes do or don't work well is the brake cable ---> the inner cable must be lubed really well, and you want there to be no kinks in the housing.

i rode a WTP Avenue at my friend's shop and they brakes worked great.

that said, 990-style brakes will not be as powerful as a disc brake.....


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> that said, 990-style brakes will not be as powerful as a disc brake.....


Now that I think about it, I think this is more my problem than anything.


----------



## xlien (Jul 16, 2009)

*Fit CR24 Max Tire size?*

I was wanting to put a set of Kenda K-rads 2.3 on my fit was wondering if they are to wide. Kenda also makes a 2.1 set. Any other tire size advice would help, thanks


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

xlien said:


> I was wanting to put a set of Kenda K-rads 2.3 on my fit was wondering if they are to wide. Kenda also makes a 2.1 set. Any other tire size advice would help, thanks


I have a set of Halo Twin Rails on mine in 2.2 and they fit perfect. The Halos are a little wide for a 2.2, but not sure of the physical size of the K-rad 2.3. If they are wide I don't think they will fit. Where did you find the K-rads in 2.1 and 2.3 24"? Biggest I found were the 24x1.95s.
Personally I like the Halo T.R. on that bike better then the K-Rads, so far.

Also what are you using it for? I found for park, street and hard packed trails the Odessey Path P-lyte rear 2.1 and the Odessey Aiken P-lyte front 2.25, work awsome. I have that combo on my 24" Dobermann Molosse.


----------



## xlien (Jul 16, 2009)

*Fit CR24 Max Tire size?*

I found them at Jensonusa and Amazon here is link to Jensonusa. I ride mainly park with the bike, the main reason for the K-rads was the price plus i have them on my Blkmarkt Riot as well http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TI401C03-Kenda+K-Rad+Tire.aspx The 1.95s that are currently on the bike are more for dirt feell narrow to me, and it looks like i have roughly a 1/4 inch on each on the tire. The front is a little wider. Do you know what the cost is for the set you have


----------



## xlien (Jul 16, 2009)

*Fit CR24 Max Tire size?*



> Also what are you using it for? I found for park, street and hard packed trails the Odessey Path P-lyte rear 2.1 and the Odessey Aiken P-lyte front 2.25, work awsome. I have that combo on my 24" Dobermann Molosse.


Do you think the 2.25 Aiken will go on the rear as well? I found them on Dan's Comp not bad on price either.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

xlien said:


> Do you think the 2.25 Aiken will go on the rear as well? I found them on Dan's Comp not bad on price either.


 Dan's is where I got them, I believe they are less then the 2.3 K-rads and I think better tires.
The 2.25 Aiken may fit on the rear. I have Atom lab rims on my Dobie, they are a little narrower then the A.N. rims on the CR24. The Aiken on the Atom Lab is the same circumference as the Halo Twin Rail on the A.N. That being said the Aiken might be a little wider on the CR24 but ther should be enough room. Also the Path 2.1 is pretty wide, it just fits the rear of my Dobie with the rear wheel almost totally slammed foward 28x11 gearing on the Dobie.
Also my rear wheel is as far foward on the CR24 as it can go with a 30x12 gearing little over 15" center crank to center rear axel and there is just the right amount of room for the 2.2 Halo. 
Even if i had the room I would still do the 2.1 Path rear and 2.25 Aiken front, the combo works well. just my opinion.


----------



## xlien (Jul 16, 2009)

Thx for your help will get a set


----------



## xlien (Jul 16, 2009)

*Fit CR24 Max Tire size?*

Thx again for your help. I emailed FitCo and they said the same thing go with the P-lyte 2.25. They said it is a better tire as well.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

xlien said:


> Thx again for your help. I emailed FitCo and they said the same thing go with the P-lyte 2.25. They said it is a better tire as well.


No problem at all. Are you doing the 2.1 rear and 2.25 front or did they tell you if the 2.25 will fit in the rear?


----------



## xlien (Jul 16, 2009)

*Fit CR24 Max Tire size?*

Going to run the same as you are 2.1 rear 2.25 front, and will purchase them through Dan's Comp. They dont know what is the widest size that will work.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

i am sure you will be happy with them.


----------



## xlien (Jul 16, 2009)

*Fit CR24 Max Tire size?*



> Ok so i bought a CR24 its brand new but I want to change the cranks out to 170's. Problem is I cannot get the bolts that screw into the spindle to budge. Is there some sort of trick to it? It is a very shallow allen head and it just won't move on either side.


Hey not sure if you solved this, found it on RideMonkey, but i had the same problem. I solved mine by using a longer allen and a razor edge to cut inbetween the bolt and crank arm i guess when the put the bolts in the paint is still wet so it bonds the screws to the crank arm. Use the razor or sharp object to scratch the paint off around the edge of the bolt. Worked for me was pretty stubborn until i did that.


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

good thread! i am also looking to pick up a 24 for general screwing around and pump track stuff. the WTP looks like the ticket!


----------



## norco_sassy_rider (Jan 12, 2009)

**UPDATE** just a little update on my new bike. unfortunately it is not a 24, or a 26 for that matter. i recently picked up a brand new 09 kink whip bmx. it rides very nice and has a low weight to it. thanks for your suggestions anyways!!!!


----------

